# Waterford crystal Macanudo cigar ashtray



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a Waterford crystal solitaire cigar ashtray with macanudo etched on the side. I was looking for information on it. The thing is beautiful. I am trying to find out how much this thing goes for in case I decide to sell/trade it. 

Mods- this is not a WTS/WTB ad. I am just looking for some information right now, so I figured this would be the place to go.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Is this it? MACANUDO Lead Crystal Cigar Ashtray New


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

No. It is the round single cigar ashtray


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is a pic of the ashtray.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

i like that! nice find!

sorry i do not know anything about it...any dates on the box or bottom


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

No dates that I see. Finally found a few on the internet for $195-$250. Must be some sort of limited production. I think i'm going to post this in the WTS/WTT to see if there is any interest.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

thats nice!


----------

